# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  معني الاخوة في الله

## حفيدة المتولي

*ـ ماهي الأخوة في الله ؟* *


الأخوة في الله :: هي منحة قدسية , وإشراقة ربانية, ونعمة إلهية .. يقذفها الله فيقلوب المخلصين من عباده, والأصفياء من أوليائه والأتقياء من خلقه .. وقال تعالى في سورة الأنفال :: 


لو أنفقت مافي الأرض جميعا مآألفت بين قلوبهم ولـكن الله ألف بينهم إنه عزيز حكيم (63) 


وقال في سورة آل عمران :: 


واذكروا نعمت الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعدآء فألف الله بين قلوبكم فأصبحتم بنعمته إخوانا . 


والأخوة أيضا هي قوة إيمانية نفسية تورث الشعور العميق بالعاطفة , والمحبة , والاحترام , والثقة المتبادلة .. مع كل من تربطه وإياه أ أوا صر العقيدة الإسلامية , ووشائج الإيمان والتقوى .. فهذا الشعور الأخوي الصادق يولد في نفس المؤمن أصدق العواطف النبيلة , وأخلص الأحاسيس الصادقة . في اتخاذ مواقف إيجابية من التعاون والإيثار , والرحمة , والعفو والتنفيس وقت الشدة , والتكافل عند العجز .. وفي اتخاذ مواقف سلبية : من الابتعاد عن كل ما يضر بالناس في أنفسهم وأموالهم وأعراضهم وكرامتهم الإنسانية . 


ولذا كانت الاخوة في الله صفة ملازمة للإيمان وخصلة مرافقة للتقوى .. إذا لا أخوة بدون إيمان ولا إيمان بدون أخوة , كما انه لا صداقه بلا تقوى ولا تقوى بلا صداقة .. 


أما أنه لا أخوة بدون إيمان فلقوله تبارك وتعالى في سورة الحجرات :: 


(( إنما المؤمنون أخوة )) 


وأما أنه لا صداقة بلا تقوى فلقوله سبحانه وتعالى 


(( الإخلاء يومـئذ بعضهم لبعض عدو إلا المتقين (67) 


والنفس الإنسانية القائمة علي الإيمان والممتزجة بالتقوى بمجرد أن تلتقي مع من يماثلها إيمانا وتقوى فإنها تشعر بالأنس في أول لحظات اللقاء , وتحس بالصفاء في أول لمحات التعارف .. بل تمتزج نفساهما كأنهما نفس واحدة ,ويتجاذب قلبهما كأنهما قلب واحد , فإذا المحبة تنبض في عروقهما والأخوة تسري في دمائهما , والمودة تتألق في وجهيهما .. فيمسك الأخ بيد أخيه في رفق وإشفاق وحنو .. ليسيرا معا في رياض الصفاء , ويتنسما جنبا آلي جنب نسمات الوفاء , ويتفيئا أثناء المسير ظلال المحبة الوارفة . 


أما فضائل الأخوة في الله : فهي 


** إن وجوههم لنور . 


وذلك لما روى أبو داود عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال (( إن من عباد الله لأناسا ماهم بأنبياء ولا شهداء يغبطهم الأنبياء والشهداء يوم القيامة بمكانهم من الله تعالى ) قالوا :: يا رسول الله تخبرنا من هم ؟ قال : ( هم قوم تحابوا بروح الله بينهم , علي غير أرحام بينهم , ولا أموال يتعاطونها , والله إن وجوههم لنور , وإنهم لعلى نور ليخافون إذا خاف الناس , ولا يحزنون إذا حزن الناس ). 


** إنهم مغفور الذنوب . 


لما روى "" الطبراني "" عنه علية الصلاة والسلام : ( إن المسلم إذا لقي أخاه المسلم , اخد بيده تحاتت عنهما ذنوبهما كما تتحات الورق عن الشجر اليابس في يوم ريح عاصف وإلا غفر لهما ذنوبهما ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر ) 


** إنهم في ظل عرش الله يوم القيامة . 


وذلك ما روى "" مسلم "" عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن قال : ( إن الله تعالى يقول يوم القيامة : أين المتحابون بجلالي , اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لا ظل إلا ظلي ), ومن جملة هؤلاء السبعة الذين يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ـ كما روى الشيخان : ( ورجلان تحابا في الله اجتمعا عليه وتفرقا عليه .. ) 


** إنهم في كفن المحبة الإلهية . 


لما روى ""الامام مالك "" عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام انه قال : ( قال الله تعالى وجبت محبتي للمتحابين في , والمتزاورين في , )) ولما روى مسلم عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام (أن رجلا زار أخا له في قرية أخرى , فأرصد الله تعالى على مدرجته (أي طريقه ) ملكا فلما اتى عليه قال : أين تريد ؟ قال : أريد أخا لي في هذه القرية ,قال هل لك عليه من نعمة تربها عليه (أي تقوم بها وتسعى في صلاحها ) قال : لا ,غير أني أحببته في الله تعالى , قال الملك : فإني رسول الله إليك بأن الله قد أحبك كما أحببته فيه ). 


** إنهم في جنة الله ورضوانه . 


لما روى ""الترمذي "" عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (من عاد مريضا أو زار أخا في الله ناداه مناد بأن طبت وطاب ممشاك وتبوأت من الجنة منزلا ) . 


** إنهم من المتذوقين لحلاوة الإيمان . 


لما روى ""الشيخان "" عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال : ( ثلاث من كن في وجد حلاوة الإيمان : أن يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما , وأن يحب المرء لا يحبه إلا الله , وأن يكره أن يعود في الكفر بعد أن أنقده الله منه كما يكره أن يقذف في النار ) والعياذ بالله .*

----------

